# my kitten bit me .... what should i do ???



## nabeel (May 5, 2005)

my 3 months old kitten is a little sick and was vomitting for the past few days .....i hav consulted a vet and he has given it antibiotics and now it is recovering very well ..... the vomits have finished but it just the weakness which is making it lazy .....
today i was giving it food with my hand when suddenly by mistake it bit my finger ..... thre was little bleeding and i pressed and pushed out all the blood i cud ... i then washed it with water and soap......
do i hav to do anything else as a precaution and does the illness of the kitten will affect me through that bite ??....is it serious .....it also bit me before this when i was giving it a bath but at tht time she was not ill...
plz tell me....thanks.....


----------



## spamlet (Mar 14, 2005)

If the vet has given your cats antibiotics, it's possible that your cats illness wasn't really serious. Do you know what it was she was suffering from? If there is any doubt in your mind you should consult the same vet that treated your cat to ask...but from what I know, it shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Just clean it and put some topical antibiotic on it like any other cut.


----------



## nikako (Apr 28, 2005)

Which country are you in? 

Where did you get your kitten from? 
A petshop? 
A breeder? 
A friend? 
Was it a stray kitten that you adopted?

Has your kitten been vaccinated yet? 

Kittens have razor-sharp teeth (as you have discovered!) 

Be careful!


----------



## spamlet (Mar 14, 2005)

> Other jurisdictions have what are known as three strike laws where a pet biting three times may be considered dangerous and may even be put to sleep.


I think you may be going a tad to far there! I know the law that you mean and surely we're talking about potentialy dangerous animals such as rottweiler's that can cause servere damage when biting? We're talking about a 3 month old kitten here who has NIPPED her owner whilst eating. I really don't feel there is any need to worry a new member over something like this. :?


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

You should be fine regarding the bite. It'll heal. Don't worry about it...I'm sure the little sickness your kitten had didn't get to ya. Their teeth are sharp, aren't they! :wink:


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

NewRagdoll said:


> A word of caution. Every jurisdiction has different laws regarding animal bites.


Amen. Same here. If there's no proof of rabies vaccination, then not only does the animal have to be quarantined, but the person bitten needs to have rabies shots. :x

Unless it's a serious bite, and you have a legitimate concern about rabies, I wouldn't bother reporting it. You may be in for more hassle than is warranted. :?


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

It sounds to me as if this kitten is biting out of fear reactions.
It does not mean it is a mean cat!


----------



## Superkitties (Jan 30, 2004)

1. Please do NOT feed your kitten with your hands again. You will get bitten again - she can't really differentiate between the texture of your finger and the food. Put food in her dinner bowl or on the floor.

2. Watch your finger very carefully for a few days. No, your kitten's "illness" will not usually transmit to you, but you may be susceptible to something else called "cat scratch fever", so do a search for the symptoms (I can't recall offhand). If it was a slight bite, there shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

NewRagdoll said:


> it is some of our cities which are using arbitrary rules and not using any common sense.


Right on. But is there such a thing as government with common sense? Might be elected by the "common" people to "sense" the will of the people, but in the process loses both. :x


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

Oh Man Tim....

That was way too deep for me and I didnt get it? :?


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I remember Dr. Jean ( the vet) saying cat bites could be quite dangerous, so I googled the subject. This is a quote from :

http://www.askdrsears.com/html/8/T084900.asp

CAT BITES
These have about a 50% chance of becoming infected because they tend to be deep puncture wounds (although they may look small). 
Virtually all cat bites should be treated with an antibiotic by mouth, especially bites on the hands, feet, or face. For just a small nip or scrape, antibiotics are usually not necessary. The antibiotic works best if started within 8 hours. 
Cat (and dog) bites sometimes cause one particular bacterial infection called Pasteurella that causes rapid onset (during the first 24 to 28 hours) of redness, swelling, and severe pain that seem out of proportion to the initial injury. This may also cause fever in the child. Call your doctor is these signs occur.


----------



## morea (Feb 8, 2005)

I would wash the bite with soap and water, then rinse with peroxide and put neosporin or another antibacterial ointment on it.

It should be fine.


----------



## nabeel (May 5, 2005)

the bite was very small and there was very little bleeding ..... and there are no signs of redness or swelling..... luckily thre is no pain also.... i think it has heeled ..... i was just worried with the kitten's illness but now i am satisfied ........
thanx all of u .....


----------



## nikako (Apr 28, 2005)

Jeanie said:


> CAT BITES
> These have about a 50% chance of becoming infected because they tend to be deep puncture wounds (although they may look small).


One additional risk that everyone should be aware of is rabies. 

Rabies is transmitted through saliva, and even dried saliva can carry the virus. 

Cats' hair has lots of dried saliva residue, and there is a possibility of human infection through mere petting contact, so this is something to keep in mind when you encounter strays, whether around your home, or when you travel. 

Wash your hands after contact with strays or ferals.

A map showing cases of rabies-infections in cats in the U.S. in 2003.

The Center for Disease Control's Rabies Q&A

Another cat/rabies FAQ


----------



## mizzkitty (Jun 13, 2004)

it's just a bite....ive had my share of them....im sure you'd be able to tell if it was serious.


----------

